# need help choosing a chuck



## wheeloftime (Jul 26, 2009)

I bought a lathe at Menards. So far great for the small stuff I am playing with. now i would like to get into some other projects like turned flowers and better boxes but I need a chuck.. What are some of the recommended mid priced chucks out there? 

some of the ads I have seen say adapter plate not included. what is a adapter plate? what does it do? other than adapt something. lol. thanks for the help


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

The adapter matches the chuck to the headstock spindle. So it will depend on what your spindle is. Could be 3/4" X 16 tpi or 1" X 8 tpi or 1 1/4" X 8 tpi, etc. Here are a few that would prabably work again depending on your headstock.

Nova Midi Chuck - Woodturners Catalog - Woodworking tools and supplies specializing in woodturning.

Teknatool Nova G3 Chuck - Woodturners Catalog - Woodworking tools and supplies specializing in woodturning.

Grizzly.com® -- Online Catalog

My first chuck was the Grizzly G8784 which I still use 4 yrs later and is still $42.50. I have 3 of the $99.95 chucks. One H6265 and two H6267. I also have the Vicmarc VM 100 but you are talking $260 with adapter. The jaws on the Vicmarc VM 100 will fit the $99 Grizzly chuck. That is why I have 3 griz chucks but all of them have Vic jaws on them. I hate changing jaws. 

I didn't know Menards even sold a lathe. What kind is it? Anyway hope the info above helps. For the money any one of the three or four above you can't go wrong.


----------



## wheeloftime (Jul 26, 2009)

The lathe is a ToolShop. Just a off brand,. But it seems to be holding up so far. I am in upper michigan and my wood working tools selection is to say the least limited


----------



## wheeloftime (Jul 26, 2009)

sorry i hit the enter button and I dont seem to be able to edit my previous post.
anyway The nearest sears is about 65 miles away if that gives you any indication. I have Home creepo, walmart and meijer. they arent any help. Menards and lowes are about 20 miles from me. So for the extras I have to rely on the internet. so I appreciate the help. So the adapter plate is only needed if the tpi on your chuck doesnt match your headstock spindle. correct? 
I will see if any of the links you provided match what I need. I hope so. 
I can handle the 50 dollar one and maybe even the 100 dollar one but the boss aka wife , would carve me up like a christmas turkey if I even tried the 260 dollar one. lol.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I bought a mini at Tractor Supply and needed a chuck. I went to Sears online. Sears.com

Measure the diameter, then 4 threads on the spindle and multiply the thread count by 4. That's the turns per inch. Mine was 3/4 x 16tpi.
I bought a 6 1/2" 4 jaw chuck for $60 and a few other parts.
You need to know if the Morse taper is MT1, MT2, etc. for buying arbors.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

wheeloftime said:


> sorry i hit the enter button and I dont seem to be able to edit my previous post.
> anyway The nearest sears is about 65 miles away if that gives you any indication. I have Home creepo, walmart and meijer. they arent any help. Menards and lowes are about 20 miles from me. So for the extras I have to rely on the internet. so I appreciate the help. So the adapter plate is only needed if the tpi on your chuck doesnt match your headstock spindle. correct?
> I will see if any of the links you provided match what I need. I hope so.
> I can handle the 50 dollar one and maybe even the 100 dollar one but the boss aka wife , would carve me up like a christmas turkey if I even tried the 260 dollar one. lol.


Yes the adapter is if you want to fit the chuck to the spindle. If you know your spindle is a 3/4" X 16 tpi you can buy a chuck for that and won't need the adapter. The $45 chuck has been a good chuck for me. I have used it to death and it just hangs in there as do the $99 chucks. The difference is the cheaper one uses tommy bars to tighten and the more expensive uses a T-handled allen type wrench. Also as Mark said if you buy any drive centers make sure you know what taper you have, MT1, MT2 or MT3. I am guessing your lathe is 3/4" X 16 tpi with a MT 1 morse taper.

I know what you mean about living out in nowhere. I am 3 hrs from Denver, 8 hrs from Kansas City and 5 hrs from Wichita. I went to Denver and purchased all my lathes. Yea lathes. My wife said get what you want before you retire (which will be in 144 days not that I am counting) and what you can live with. I have a Rikon Midi which I use mostly for pens and bottle stoppers. I have the Jet 1220 VS for doing boxes, mini birdhouses, Christmas ornaments, etc. Then I have the big Nova DVR XP which I use for bowls, Hollow Forms, long spindles, etc. 

Glad to be of help.


----------



## wheeloftime (Jul 26, 2009)

awesome thanks. Now heres another one for you. how do I determine if the lathe is a m1, m2, etc morse taper? and what exactly is the morse taper? The few things I have read havent got that in depth on the parts and names. I know I need to read more. Any suggested readings or dvd?

There isn't anyone in my area that hosts lessons or seminars so dvd is as close to live as I can get right now.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Paul your info on the lathe should tell you what the spindle size is and what the morse taper is. I am guessing it is a MT 1 especially if your spindle is 3/4" X 16. Here is the book I started with 4 yrs ago when I started. I added DVD's when I found out what I liked to turn. 

Woodturning A Foundation Course - Woodturners Catalog - Woodworking tools and supplies specializing in woodturning.

I purchase a lot from Packard Woodworks and Craft Supply USA. They have about every DVD and book you could want. Call or write them for a catalog. Craft Supply I can order on Monday and have my stuff on Wednesday most times no later than Thursday. I would say I buy 90% of my supplies and tools from them. Woodcraft is another catalog you might want to get.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Paul;
What lathe do you have. I went to Menards' web site but they have no search function. Bunch of dummies.
Give us a brand, model number, picture, web link, something.


----------

